# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Diffrence entre PB Enterprise et PB Professional

## Invit(e)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un saurait-il la diffrence entre pb entreprise et pb professional ?

merci d avance.

----------


## rs

Bonjour,

http://www.sybase.com/products/model.../featurematrix

----------

